# Shopping list for new to diabetes



## Womanvsfood (Jan 24, 2018)

What’s on your shopping list?
I thought this might be handy for people new to diabetes.

Recommended alternative foods low in sugar etc. That worked for you.

I’m new to diabetes so I will leave it upto the more experienced and experts to recommend but I’ve found a few alternatives I’m trying out that’s  low sugar, low fat

B.O.B milk 
Skyr natural yogurt 
Heck sausages
Berries 
Low sugar granola


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd ditch the heck sausages and go for a good quality high meat content version. I always get my sausages from my local butchers. 
I use unsweetened almond milk for my porridge
Eggs
Bacon

Mind has gone a bit blank now!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 24, 2018)

A tour of the outside wall of the supermarket is always a good bet (avoid the isles)..... Of course skipping the bread section.....

Merlot (for medicinal purposes only)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 24, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I'd ditch the heck sausages and go for a good quality high meat content version. I always get my sausages from my local butchers.
> I use unsweetened almond milk for my porridge
> Eggs
> Bacon
> ...


As far as I know, Heck sausages are high meat content.  The one's I tried were 97% meat content.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 24, 2018)

Like I said I’m no expert, I still have my
Learner plates on lol


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2018)

Heck sausages are good - but there again Tesco's Finest ones are higher meat content so lower carb than an awful lot of commercial sausages and lovely if you like Lincolnshire ones.

Isn't Granola pretty high carb too?

With the Merlot on board though I expect one could cope with a bit more carb!


----------



## Robin (Jan 25, 2018)

Burgen Soya and Linseed bread
Lidl Protein rolls
Avocado


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi. Take a trip to The new 24/7 shop in Off the Subject Page8 ~ there's some good ideas there. Alternatively have a look in Food/carb queries + recipes.
WL


----------



## Mark T (Jan 25, 2018)

Stilton, Brie, Camembert...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 25, 2018)

Sugar free jelly and cream!


----------



## Beck S (Jan 25, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Heck sausages are good - but there again Tesco's Finest ones are higher meat content so lower carb than an awful lot of commercial sausages and lovely if you like Lincolnshire ones.
> 
> Isn't Granola pretty high carb too?
> 
> With the Merlot on board though I expect one could cope with a bit more carb!


Garnola depends - they're generally lower than most other cereals, and as long as you stick to the portion size, you can kind of get away with it.  I eat the Dorset Honey Granola and it's about 21g per bowl.  It's one of the lower ones.

Eggs, cheese
Bacon, chicken breasts, rump steaks, high meat sausages.
Lower carb or high fibre bread
Granola
Frozen veg; peas, cauliflower, broccoli.  Also, mushrooms, onion.
Multipack Wotsits (less than 10g a bag)
Sugar free squash


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

Cauliflower rice from Aldi fresh or frozen, and Sweet potato mash from Morrisons, both have zero effect on my levels. Moser Roth 85% Dark Chocolate form Aldi, couldn't leave that one out.
Smoked Salmon, prawns. As much fish, eggs, meet as you wish. HIgh meet content sausages and burgers.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2018)

Good grief Vince!  I know you're a singleton so probably for convenience - but it's surely not beyond most folk to grate a raw cauli before (practically) dry frying it?

Bit like buying a bag of grated Cheddar or pre hard boiled eggs ...... if you look at a bag of prepared veg in a supermarket and see how much more of whatever you can buy unprepared for the same money - it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Good grief Vince!  I know you're a singleton so probably for convenience - but it's surely not beyond most folk to grate a raw cauli before (practically) dry frying it?
> 
> Bit like buying a bag of grated Cheddar or pre hard boiled eggs ...... if you look at a bag of prepared veg in a supermarket and see how much more of whatever you can buy unprepared for the same money - it's a no-brainer.


I don't need to "save money" and convenience for me over-rides saving a few bob. I live and spend they way I want to.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Good grief Vince!  I know you're a singleton so probably for convenience - but it's surely not beyond most folk to grate a raw cauli before (practically) dry frying it?
> 
> Bit like buying a bag of grated Cheddar or pre hard boiled eggs ...... if you look at a bag of prepared veg in a supermarket and see how much more of whatever you can buy unprepared for the same money - it's a no-brainer.


And I should add I have more to do with my time than stand grating cauliflower in order to "save a few bob".


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 25, 2018)

Cauliflower must be top of your list. I don't know what I would do without it. Cauli mash with high meat content sausages, cauli rice with homemade chill or curry.
Burgen or low carb bread.
Eggs
Full fat everything (you mentioned low fat?) 
Butter, thick double cream
Baby new potatoes, but limit yourself to 2 or 3.
Broccoli, green beans.
Salad 
Meat, chicken, fish.

My shopping list each week is based around the above items. My husband, who doesn't have diabetes loves our new way of eating. Good luck x


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 25, 2018)

I understand it’s not advisable to go low fat from everyones advice on here , it’s reprogramming my mindset for the past few years of ‘ don’t eat fat if you want to lose weight ‘ thing.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Hi. Take a trip to The new 24/7 shop in Off the Subject Page8 ~ there's some good ideas there. Alternatively have a look in Food/carb queries + recipes.
> WL


Thanks I will do , this place can be like a maze and lots of info to take in, you don’t know where to look first when you’re new


----------



## Ljc (Jan 25, 2018)

I love these burgers , they are rather yummy between two Portabello mushrooms 
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/275216612


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 25, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> I understand it’s not advisable to go low fat from everyones advice on here , it’s reprogramming my mindset for the past few years of ‘ don’t eat fat if you want to lose weight ‘ thing.



It is not easy to get used to. I now cook using lard!
Think about cooking as your great grandmother did, before we all got obese, but without the bread and potatoes.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

Ljc said:


> I love these burgers , they are rather yummy between two Portabello mushrooms
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/275216612


They look great Lin


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 25, 2018)

Ljc said:


> I love these burgers , they are rather yummy between two Portabello mushrooms
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/275216612


Good tip! I use a large Cos lettuce leaf as a burger bun. I don't miss the bread at all.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> It is not easy to get used to. I now cook using lard!
> Think about cooking as your great grandmother did, before we all got obese, but without the bread and potatoes.


Never thought about using lard, what an excellent idea


----------



## Ljc (Jan 25, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Never thought about using lard, what an excellent idea


When I do roast potatoes I use goose fat. Mum always used lard.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> It is not easy to get used to. I now cook using lard!
> Think about cooking as your great grandmother did, before we all got obese, but without the bread and potatoes.


I’ve actually had my 75 year old mother here for a month (who is also type2) , showing me a few of her mother’s recipes, but we are Irish and they all contained mainly potatoes lol 
I’ve been making Irish stew and broth  , (leaving out the white potato and using sweet potatoes instead), portioning them up and freezing them, so when I don’t have time to make anything I just grab the be and microwave it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2018)

Ground almonds
Golden ground Linseed
Eggs
Coconut flour
Whole Earth peanut butter
85% chocolate
Psyllium Husk powder
Xylitol sweetener
Inulin (haven't used this yet but will one day)
Coconut oil
Full fat cream cheese
Double cream
Frozen berries
Raw Cacao nibs
Unsweetened Cacao powder

I'm a bit of a baker.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> Thanks I will do , this place can be like a maze and lots of info to take in, you don’t know where to look first when you’re new


This is quite true ~ it took me ages to find my way around but it was fun at the same time. If you're stuck for finding a thread then do please ask. Also you can do a search by using the search box at the top right hand side of the page. Good luck.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 25, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> (leaving out the white potato and using sweet potatoes instead),


Have you tested after having white potato and then after sweet potato? Although starchier white potato does contain less carbs so you might get away with it x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Never thought about using lard, what an excellent idea


I mainly use goose fat now for roasting or frying ~ prior to that I always used cold-pressed Rapeseed oil. It gives roast potatoes a nice golden colour (If you dare eat them) If I run out of goose fat then I turn to the Rapeseed oil. (Both have Zilch carbs)


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Raw Cacao nibs


where do you get yours? x


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> This is quite true ~ it took me ages to find my way around but it was fun at the same time. If you're stuck for finding a thread then do please ask. Also you can do a search by using the search box at the top right hand side of the page. Good luck.


Thanks for the tip. I was liking to see what people thought of the Newcastle uni’s revealing diabetes diet just now too. Just to confuse myself a bit more lol


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ground almonds
> Golden ground Linseed
> Eggs
> Coconut flour
> ...


You just know half this stuff I’ve never heard of, I’d have to google what it is and what I could use it for lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> I’ve actually had my 75 year old mother here for a month (who is also type2) , showing me a few of her mother’s recipes, but we are Irish and they all contained mainly potatoes lol
> I’ve been making Irish stew and broth  , (leaving out the white potato and using sweet potatoes instead), portioning them up and freezing them, so when I don’t have time to make anything I just grab the be and microwave it.


Baby new potatoes are considered ok which most of us here use but as @Jeandp mentioned, limit yourself to two or three.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 25, 2018)

I have not tried


Womanvsfood said:


> Thanks for the tip. I was liking to see what people thought of the Newcastle uni’s revealing diabetes diet just now too. Just to confuse myself a bit more lol


Having been at this game a long time
 and initially  adopting a way of eating that I could not maintain, I have decided  you have to find what works for you and you can maintain  most of the time. Sometimes it is not always what you eat it is how much of it you have.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

If you dont already have one buy yourself a copy of the book  CARB & CALORIE COUNTER. Amazon £10.49 approx. I can highly recommend It.  It contains over 1700 photos of a wide range of popular food and drink items. The carborhydrate ~ calorie ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles below each photo. This highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick and easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink you consume. It's also the perfect support tool for weight management  ~ portion control and general healthy eating. Photo attached.

Click or tap to expand.

There is a pocket size version available that will easily pop into a handbag or pocket for when dining out. Its called POCKET COUNTER.
WL


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 25, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> I understand it’s not advisable to go low fat from everyones advice on here , it’s reprogramming my mindset for the past few years of ‘ don’t eat fat if you want to lose weight ‘ thing.


I get this; I went low carb & low fat initially thinking I needed to reduce carbs *and* reduce weight (fat), I finally saw the light..... Unfortunately I was on glyburide & ended up having many hypo's (almost daily)


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> I get this; I went low carb & low fat initially thinking I needed to reduce carbs *and* reduce weight (fat), I finally saw the light..... Unfortunately I was on glyburide & ended up having many hypo's (almost daily)


So doesn't high fat have an adverse effect on our Cholesterol? This has always been a concern of mine.  Oh and a belated happy new year Martin! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Beck S (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I mainly use goose fat now for roasting or frying ~ prior to that I always used cold-pressed Rapeseed oil. It gives roast potatoes a nice golden colour (If you dare eat them) If I run out of goose fat then I turn to the Rapeseed oil. (Both have Zilch carbs)


Plus rapeseed oil is the best one for your cholesterol levels as well, has the least bad fats in it.



wirralass said:


> So doesn't high fat have an adverse effect on our Cholesterol? This has always been a concern of mine.  Oh and a belated happy new year Martin! Hope you had a good one!


It does, so it's not something you can throw caution to the wind about, but there are good alternatives.  And if you don't go overboard it's not so bad.

I don't go nuts, I haven't gone low fat.  But if you're overweight, then losing weight will be beneficial for you.  It's something to take into account once you've gotten a good grip on the low carb thing.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 25, 2018)

To add to WL's comment the book is also available as an app on Android or iphones, £3.99 on google play store x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Plus rapeseed oil is the best one for your cholesterol levels as well, has the least bad fats in it.
> 
> 
> It does, so it's not something you can throw caution to the wind about, but there are good alternatives.  And if you don't go overboard it's not so bad.
> ...


Thanks Beck S ~ I don't need to loose much more weight now and my last HbA1c was 32 ~ non diabetic. It took me about 16months to achieve that result with diet & exercise only. 

Good luck with your experiment.
WL


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Oh and a belated happy new year Martin! Hope you had a good one!


Thanks WL.... From what I'm reading the majority of our Cholesterol is manufactured in our bodies rather than dietary....

Personally I don't have much more fat in my diet as before, only the ratio of carb to fat has changed considerably. I also (these days) only go for animal fats or Extra Virgin plant fats


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Thanks WL.... From what I'm reading the majority of our Cholesterol is manufactured in our bodies rather than dietary....
> 
> Personally I don't have much more fat in my diet as before, only the ratio of carb to fat has changed considerably. I also (these days) only go for animal fats or Extra Virgin plant fats


Thank you Martin ~ do you know, in April it will be my 2nd diaversary and I'm still learning!


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 25, 2018)

Ooops, I forgot to add to my shopping list a carton of Shriaz red wine from Morrisons every couple of weeks. And why not?!!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

And why not indeed! Enjoy!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> If you dont already have one buy yourself a copy of the book  CARB & CALORIE COUNTER. Amazon £10.49 approx. I can highly recommend It.  It contains over 1700 photos of a wide range of popular food and drink items. The carborhydrate ~ calorie ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles below each photo. This highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick and easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink you consume. It's also the perfect support tool for weight management  ~ portion control and general healthy eating. Photo attached.
> View attachment 6513
> Click or tap to expand.
> 
> ...


I bought this on your  recommendation @wirralass  Excellent buy. Invaluable. I also got the app  for when I am travelling


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> Good tip! I use a large Cos lettuce leaf as a burger bun. I don't miss the bread at all.


My Daughter in law suggested big mushrooms instead of bread  I think someone else mantioned that already 
If I fancy bread I make some Flaxseed bread easy to do and very filling


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> Ooops, I forgot to add to my shopping list a carton of Shriaz red wine from Morrisons every couple of weeks. And why not?!!


Does red wine help to keep bgs lower or is this a silly question?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> You just know half this stuff I’ve never heard of, I’d have to google what it is and what I could use it for lol


Our pantry looks more like a science experiment.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Thank you Martin ~ do you know, in April it will be my 2nd diaversary and I'm still learning!


Martin is right.  Cholesterol is produced by our bodies.  Dietary fat has only a small impact on cholesterol levels.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Martin is right.  Cholesterol is produced by our bodies.  Dietary fat has only a small impact on cholesterol levels.


Mine actually dropped over a 3 month period form 4 to 3


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2018)

It's alcohol that reduces BG - it does this for everyone, hence come pub chucking out on a Saturday, someone says 'fancy a curry?' and off we all went!  Fashions change, as a younger teenager if was a burger or hot chestnuts; more recently kebabs.  Or just come home and raid the cheese and biscuits - whatever.  All alcohol induced.

However ISTR that red wine has certain helpful properties in respect of heart health but the advice is limited to one glass a night - though I daresay different people have different sized glasses!


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Does red wine help to keep bgs lower or is this a silly question?


No carbs I believe.


----------



## Beck S (Jan 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Thanks Beck S ~ I don't need to loose much more weight now and my last HbA1c was 32 ~ non diabetic. It took me about 16months to achieve that result with diet & exercise only.
> 
> Good luck with your experiment.
> WL


Thanks!  Nurses are letting me go for another few weeks so hopefully it's going well!


----------



## Drummer (Jan 26, 2018)

Just thinking through various meals mushrooms courgettes sweet peppers eggs mushrooms celery radish ready made salad, all sorts of meat and fish, frozen mixed veges and mixed berries creamy coleslaw Greek yogurt (full fat) dessicated coconut double cream, cheese, various fresh veges - if under 11 percent carbs


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 26, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> No carbs I believe.


Close. 1 gram carb apparently.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> As far as I know, Heck sausages are high meat content.  The one's I tried were 97% meat content.


I got maple bacon sausages, extra special from Asda. Yummie


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> You just know half this stuff I’ve never heard of, I’d have to google what it is and what I could use it for lol


I am the same, but sometimes too lazy to google


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

These Lidl high protein rolls are really excellent. Just had a bacon and egg sandwich with one again.
Definitely on any shopping list.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

I bought Alpro unsweetened almond milk for cereal. Really nice and have drank a wee drop. Just as well as I bought 3 cartons lol. I have a device that can whizz up milk into a froth so wonder if it would make up into a creamy consistency, or maybe even using a nutribullet thingy majig.better get out of lazy bed and try, as my exerciser is glaring at me.


Update, just tried the frothy thingy, yes it went frothy, no not creamy, so waste not, want not, put raspberries in it and frothed up a bit for with high bran...result,,,into the bin yuk,pink sludge


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> I bought Alpro unsweetened almond milk for cereal. Really nice and have drank a wee drop. Just as well as I bought 3 cartons lol. I have a device that can whizz up milk into a froth so wonder if it would make up into a creamy consistency, or maybe even using a nutribullet thingy majig.better get out of lazy bed and try, as my exerciser is glaring at me.


I thought about making milkshakes with it with raspberries or strawberries, haven't tried yet. I really like it, drink about 1 ctn per day lol 
Tried in coffee yesterday bt that didn't work, plain black is much nicer.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Both the unsweetened roasted and unroasted almond are really good. Nice with a bar or MR 85%


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2018)

Bought the roasted type, so will try unroasted next


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 27, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Bought the roasted type, so will try unroasted next


I bought the unroasted purely accidentally but it is nice,


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2018)

I bought some almond milk.  Had it with my cereal this morning.  It was actually ok.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I don't need to "save money" and convenience for me over-rides saving a few bob. I live and spend they way I want to.


Old money bags eh? Alright for some!!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> My Daughter in law suggested big mushrooms instead of bread  I think someone else mantioned that already
> If I fancy bread I make some Flaxseed bread easy to do and very filling


For future reference Vince those 'big' mushrooms are called Portabello mushrooms
WL


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 28, 2018)

wirralass said:


> For future reference Vince those 'big' mushrooms are called Portabello mushrooms
> WL


thanks @wirralass 
I couldn't for the life of me remember the name


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 29, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> thanks @wirralass
> I couldn't for the life of me remember the name


Were you having a senior moment Vince??!!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 29, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Were you having a senior moment Vince??!!


I think so @wirralass LOL
Cannot remember if I was or not


----------



## Carolg (Jan 29, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I think so @wirralass LOL
> Cannot remember if I was or not


As long as you have forgotten that you didn’t remember, you won’t remember that you forgot, or something like that


----------



## PURPLESALLY (Feb 24, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> As far as I know, Heck sausages are high meat content.  The one's I tried were 97% meat content.



Absolutely but about £1 dearer than good quality high meat content from the butcher


----------

